# Mantener encendido teclado numerico



## fory (Jun 9, 2009)

miren el problema es el siguiente estoy realizando una cerradura que se acciona por medio de un tecaldo numerico tecleando una clave. conectada a una placa arduino demilanove, y creo que con el programa no tengo ningun problema bueno eso creo yo el problema es que alimento el teclado numerico con interfaz usb con corriente del arduino de 5v. pero el problema esta que cuando alimento al arduino con 9v desde una fuente regulada el teclado numerico enciende pero se apaga y no se mantiene encendido y verifico el valor de la corriente que le llega a la entrada usb y es 5v asi que no entiendo por que no funciona 
ayuda por favor 
el teclado numerico es de esos que se les conecta a las lap para digitar los numeros mas facilmente.
manejo 5+,gnd,ckl,dato
espero sus respuestas gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

necesitariamos ver tu circuito... pero posiblemente no estas mandando la corriente adecuada al teclado y cambia a modo de bateria, en ese modo generalmente se apagan en un cierto tiempo para no agotarla...


----------



## fory (Jun 9, 2009)

ok envio el circuito


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

Veo que tienes un servo conectado... no sera alguna espiga producida por el servo?, el teclado siempre se apaga en un tiempo determinado o es despues de cierta accion identificable o parece apagarse al azar?


----------



## fory (Jun 9, 2009)

prende cuando conecto la fuente de 9v pero inmediatemente se apaga el servo queda funcionando mal pero funciona pero el teclado no.
y reviso si tengo corriente en el teclado y 3 de los pines me dan 5v 
y no se por que no se mantiene encendido


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

si se apaga inmediatamente me suena a que es una espiga de voltaje... o algun corto casi instantaneo... intenta poniendole un regulador separado solo para el teclado.... tambien intenta sin el servomotor solo para revisar que no sea la causa y poder ir eliminando variables...


----------



## fory (Jun 9, 2009)

ok me late voy a hacer eso, aunque ya intente conectar el pin positivo y negativo directamente a la fuente regulada con 6v y nada enciende pero se apaga y yo pense que sucedia por que no estoy conectando los otros 2 pines.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 9, 2009)

Esa puede ser otra causa... normalmente un teclado de esos se comunica con la PC para identificarse... si no recibe respuesta lo logico es que se apague... pero desafortunadamente eso solo lo puede saber el fabricante..... nosotros tenemos que ir haciendo pruebas de poco en poco hasta llegar al motivo


----------



## fory (Jun 9, 2009)

,muy bien entonces voy a realizar todo lo que has mencionado y mañana continuare este hilo para decirte como me ha ido con este tecladito jjejejejeje gracias


----------

